# Intro



## theraddysh"s (May 27, 2013)

Hello, let us introduce ourselves, we are Steve & Pam Raddysh from Federal Way, WA. We joined the group for the first time in Toppinish on Memorial Day weekend. Had a good time, looking forward to more camp-outs and meeting more of you!


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice!! welcome!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

let me first to say they are nice people







. With that said....Steve is a big fat pain!







I have met my match, he can take and dish it pretty darn well. Lots of laughs!
Glad you two could join us! ( but next time could ya leave Steve at home????)


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a great time in Toppenish! Glad to meet you guys. Looks like we'll see you in October!


----------



## laurenmo (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi
Steve & pam i am lauren another newbie here, feeling very nice to join.I expect we can better build ourselves by sharing each other’s experience.

Thanks


----------

